# Kody



## KodySaber (Feb 19, 2012)

We woke up Friday morning and went to take Kody for a walk and it looked like he was sleeping, but passed away in his sleep. He was 7 1/2 years old.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss...Kody looked like a handsome boy :rip: Kody


----------



## Jjgibbs (Feb 1, 2012)

My condolences...I know it is hard. :-(


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He was a beautiful boy- I know you're heartbroken. I'm so sorry you lost him


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My sincerest condolences. That is young.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I am so sorry. 

Has your vet said anything about what could have caused this? He was not old at all. How sad for you, I'm so sorry.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

That is devastating. I am so sorry. At least he went peacefully. RIP Kody


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Especially considering his age and the suddenness of it.

Rest peacefully Kody.


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh -- I am so sorry for your loss. I know the feeling of losing a dog - it's horrible but you will make it through it.

:rip: Kody -- Have fun running with all our other friends!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Iam so sorry for your loss of your Kody.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious boy Kody, taken away too soon. Run free at the bridge handsome boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

To lose a young dog, without warning, is so very devastating. I am so sorry for your lose and I understand your pain completely.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry for your loss, I had a Kodi years ago, big bear of a dog.
Your Kody was very very handsome


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What a beautiful boy....very very sorry for the loss so sudden....


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear. Beautiful dog .....


----------

